# Questions about Haplochromis sp. (flameback)



## Ryann2187 (Mar 5, 2012)

Can anyone please tell me when my flameback is going to show some of his/her colours? He/she is about 2.36 inches long. In a 4ft tank with 9 other juveniles. Every fish is different!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

2.36"? LOL...did you lay him out and use a tapemeasure? Just kidding. Usually around 2.5-3".


----------



## Ryann2187 (Mar 5, 2012)

Haha...well because I'm from Australia I use the metric system and converted 60mm and that's what it come to. Thanks for the advice. I've heard that they won't colour if they arnt the dominant fish of the tank. How true is this?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've heard that too, that they need to be in a tank with females. See my other thread with same question.

I guess your fish may be proof one way or another in a couple weeks. :thumb:


----------



## RifterFish (Feb 5, 2012)

My zebra obliquidens start showing a ting of color at about 1 inch. But when put in the big tank of mixed juveniles, only the most dominant will sport a bit of color. The others hide them. The ones that were showing at one inch could barely be seen at all at two inches in length. If you added a few females for him he may show his colors for her. But mixed with other more aggressive cichlids it will take some time until he builds his confidence. He may always have a sub-dominant tone to him. What are the other fish you have? Victorians are pretty mild fish. I bet if you put him in his own tank with a couple females he will express some color for you now.


----------



## Ryann2187 (Mar 5, 2012)

I have 9 other fish in with him. Red forest jewel, red zebra, electric yellow, electric blue, white knight, red empress, firebird peacock, cradbro and a maingano.


----------



## RifterFish (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah, you have quite a few more aggressive fish then him. I would add some females for him and see how he does. You may find you have to partner him with other mild-mannered fish to fully enjoy him.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Ryann2187 said:


> I have 9 other fish in with him. Red forest jewel, red zebra, electric yellow, electric blue, white knight, red empress, firebird peacock, cradbro and a maingano.


How does that mix get along with each other? What size are they? Just curious.


----------



## Ryann2187 (Mar 5, 2012)

They are good together. They're all pretty peaceful with each other. They are all between 2 to 3 inches.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My obliq had no trouble coloring up without females in a hap and peacock tank. In fact I had to remove him as too aggressive.

I am assuming the Flameback is less aggressive.


----------

